# Dallas restaurants to avoid



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Ok drivers, whos the worst for delivery?
I nominate Ottavios Pizza.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I little tight lipped ay?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

anywhere in North park mall never can find good parking


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

You have to watch Doordash on Starbucks orders. They will send you into the mall if its closest. I called and went to the nearest grocery store.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> You have to watch Doordash on Starbucks orders. They will send you into the mall if its closest. I called and went to the nearest grocery store.


You kinda have to watch out when amending orders like this. Keep in mind that the order is placed for the nearest location to CX. 
If you ammend the order by going to a location that's convenient for you, you risk a longer drop-off time and cold items. 
I've considered doing what you state, but the whole cold food items is too much of a risk.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

True, but going into the mall on a busy day could be a half hour or more. Way to much time.


----------

